# My Daughter is four today



## mattech

She is growing up so fast, her and my son. I couldn't be a prouder Dad. Happy Birthday to my litle princess.


----------



## pstrahin

What an angel.  It goes quick brother, hold onto her.  My oldest son is getting married May 19th and I am still in shock.  It seems like yesterday we found out my wife was pregnant.


----------



## mattech

here are a couple more.


----------



## tony2001577

congrats .....enjoy it while you can !!! one day you wake up and they are grown ....way to fast .....


----------



## WELLS8230

Take a lot of pictures!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Great looking kids bro !!!!








How about a pic of Mom ???


----------



## mattech

pstrahin said:


> What an angel.  It goes quick brother, hold onto her.  My oldest son is getting married May 19th and I am still in shock.  It seems like yesterday we found out my wife was pregnant.



I hear ya man. I look back and it seems just like yesterday when I was telling my parents I was going to be a Dad. I never knew how much I would love being a Dad, when I was younger I thought I did'nt want kids, but God had a different plan, and I could not imagine what life would be like without them. This weekend my Mom took them for a day and it was just so boring trying to eat lunch with just me and my wife. Not that I don't love and enjoy being with her, but it was so quiet.


----------



## mattech

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great looking kids bro !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a pic of Mom ???



Did you not get pics from les' fishing trip, Just stick to those for now! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## stringmusic

Congrats Matt!

Ya' got some good lookin' youngins bro. They got some fine parents to grow up with as well.


----------



## Hornet22

mattech said:


> Did you not get pics from les' fishing trip, Just stick to those for now!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Which one be da baby mama!

Good looking angels bud, and they do grow FAST.


----------



## mattech

Thanks, My uncle is always jokng with us that it takes ugly people to make beutiful kids. lol


----------



## rydert

nice little family there Matt.......and they do grow up fast........


also, i got those pics from Les....Les is da man!!!!!


----------



## Hoss

Good looking kids.  

Hoss


----------



## golffreak

Happy birthday little lady! And yes, they do grow up way to fast. Ours just turned 10!


----------



## Paymaster

She's a cutie!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Happy B-day to the little one! Congats!


----------



## mattech

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## mattech

Boy does time fly. Today she turned 5.






Her first fish.


----------



## DSGB

Adorable young'ns! Happy birthday to your little girl!

Enjoy them while you can!

My youngest will be three in a couple months.


----------



## Hoss

They do change a bunch in a year.  Tell the young lady Happy Birthday.  

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus

Happy birthday to your little Lady.


----------



## mattech

Thank everyone.


----------



## bhblackwell

good looking family there and i agree they grow up to fast i was watching videos of mine lastnight when they was just little and now they are allmost grown it dont take them long like that song says that Kenney Chesney sings dont blink that is a true song


----------



## Arrow3

Great looking family!


----------



## 01Foreman400

mattech said:


> I hear ya man. I look back and it seems just like yesterday when I was telling my parents I was going to be a Dad. I never knew how much I would love being a Dad, when I was younger I thought I did'nt want kids, but God had a different plan, and I could not imagine what life would be like without them. This weekend my Mom took them for a day and it was just so boring trying to eat lunch with just me and my wife. Not that I don't love and enjoy being with her, but it was so quiet.



I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## quinn

Happy birthday to her!My youngest turned 15 today!


----------



## mattech

Happy 6th birthday princess. I love you. I'm very proud of you and your brother.


----------



## bigelow

Nice.


----------



## specialk

nice family MT, I know you're proud!


----------



## thc_clubPres

cool timeline thread.  keep it up and happy belated b-day


----------



## T.P.

Very nice, bigguy! Good looking family!


----------



## kmckinnie

This thread needs 5 stars!


----------



## mark-7mag

Good looking fam! She has good form with the bow


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GREAT THREAD! 
Beautiful family!


----------



## mattech

Haven't been in here lately, didn't know about all the comments. 


Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## mattech

Happy 7th Birthday princess. Your getting so big.


----------



## mattech




----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang MT, she's growing up so FAST, cherish the time with her bro !! 


Like how you kept it all in one thread too !


----------



## mattech

Thanks quack.


----------



## wvdawg

Happy Birthday to the lovely young lady.
They grow up way too fast!


----------



## mattech

Thanks, and yes they do. She got herself a margarita at the Mexican joint tonight, didn't even get carded.jk/lol



..


----------



## Jeff C.

Awesome thread.....great looking Family, Matt!! 

Mine are grown, cherish those moments.


----------



## DSGB

Happy belated birthday to the pretty little lady!


----------



## mattech

Happy 8th birthday princess.


----------



## Moonpie1

That's good stuff MT! Happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## mattech

Thank moonpie


----------



## Horns

Happy birthday to your cutie pie. Next thing you know she will be graduating high school


----------



## mattech

You got that right, they are growing like weeds.


----------



## naildrvr

Happy Birthday to the young lady! Like the softball pic, my daughter plays 10-u fastpitch out of Griffin.


----------



## mattech

Thanks, that was a couple weeks ago. She got the game ball that night, from hitting an infield home run.


----------



## westcobbdog

cute kids Matt, congrats.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Matt,
This is one of the greatest threads ever.  I just went back and read it for the first time and I don't know just how I have missed it though.

I love the photos of your beautiful family and the way you have displayed it too.  Thanks for sharing and I hope that you can update it the same way each year as seeing this brings back some great memories of my Daughter and then it makes me realize just how fast my sweet Allison has grown up.


----------



## mattech

Thank you all.

Your eagle eye, every time I look at this thread, it reminds me how fast both my kids are growing.


----------



## mattech

Happy 9th birthday.


.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Enjoy!
For me, their first 10 years was the longest ten of my life.
Their second ten years was definitely the shortest 10 years of my life!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

My Dee loves the chocolate chip cookie cake for her birthday too.

Happy Birthday Lil' Matt


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Matt,

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Princess !!!!!  

I didn't see this update until this morning.  Your thread here is absolutely one of the best EVER and I just love it.  

It is wonderful to see just how much she has grown from year to year.  Obviously, she is quite a deer hunter too !!!!

I went back this morning and reviewed this entire thread and the information and updated photos here is absolutely PRICELESS.  Please give your beautiful wife and your children a big hug from this ole softee Dad as my Daughter (only child) will be 35 years old on June 24th and it seems like she was just born a few years ago in my mind.


----------



## mattech

Thanks for the kind words eagle eye. My wife will be 35 June 22nd.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great thread, Matt. You have a beautiful family. 

Time flies on swift wings. Seems like no time since my son was that age, and he turned 22 today.


----------



## mattech

Thanks, and happy bday to your son.


----------



## Moonpie1

Don't know how I missed this. Thanks for allowing us to follow along Matt! They sure grow up quick! Our daughter is 30 and our son 34. Be sure to enjoy these times.


----------



## Da Possum

mattech said:


> Thanks for the kind words eagle eye. My wife will be 35 June 22nd.



tell her i said hey


----------



## karen936

Happy Birthday to the littlest Mattech
she's a cutie


----------



## mattech

Thanks Krun


----------



## mattech

May 1 2018 and she is 10 years old. She is growing into a fine women, but she is still my lil princess.


----------



## mattech

...


----------



## mattech

Man, I hate Photobucket ruined my thread.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

mattech said:


> Man, I hate Photobucket ruined my thread.




Mattech, Thanks for the update.  Your daughter is growing like a weed for sure !!!!  

I agree with you because PHOTO-OUT-HOUSE also ruined all of my previous threads with photos too.  The sad thing is the fact that they did it without any warning at all.  I COULDN'T BELIEVE THAT IT WENT FROM BEING TOTALLY FREE TO A COST OF $399.99 PER YEAR TO POST ANY PHOTOS HERE !!!!!   I HOPE THAT ALL INVOLVED IN THAT DECISION WILL GET A NICE SUNTAN IN HADES TOO.    

I still have ALL of my previous photos BUT PHOTOCRAP made it impossible to go back now and replace each correct photo that went along with each thread as I had originally posted.


----------



## NCHillbilly

You can download a plug-in that will show up all the old photobucket pics. The one for Firefox works great, I can see every pic in the thread.


----------



## Nicodemus

Happy birthday to your daughter, Matt. They grow up fast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy birthday little miss Mattech!


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  10 already!  Happy Birthday to your princess!


----------



## mattech

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mattech

NCHillbilly said:


> You can download a plug-in that will show up all the old photobucket pics. The one for Firefox works great, I can see every pic in the thread.



I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here is the link to that Firefox plug-in: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/?src=api&hotlinkfix=1505219095970

And one for Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg

I downloaded the Firefox version, and it works perfectly for me. takes about five seconds to install, and I can see all the old photobucket pics anywhere on the web.


----------



## Dub

Very cool thread, Matt.


Congrats on your kids.  No better role in life than that of "Dad"


----------



## mattech

Thank you


----------



## mattech

Happy 11th Birthday my little princess. 

.


----------



## Cmp1

Happy birthday,,,,


----------



## 4HAND

Happy birthday!

Awesome looking kids. Today is my wife's birthday as well.

They sure grow up quick. My daughter is a Senior & my son is a Freshman. Seems like yesterday they were toddlers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

MATT,

I AM SENDING HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHES TODAY TO YOUR SUPER SPECIAL DAUGHTER.  IT IS AMAZING JUST HOW SHE HAS GROWN AND JUST KEEPS GETTING MORE BEAUTIFUL EACH YEAR AS WELL.   I LOVE THIS PHOTO AS I THINK THAT FISH PROBABLY PUT UP ONE HECK OF A FIGHT AND HAS TO BE OVER A POUND ALSO.  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS WITH ALL OF US. 

YOUR DAUGHTER'S PHOTO REMINDS ME SO MUCH OF MY DAUGHTER BECAUSE MINE ALSO LOVES FISHING, CAMPING, KAYAKING, AND VARIOUS SPORTS.   ALLISON'S PHOTO AT THAT AGE LOOKS SO VERY MUCH LIKE YOUR DAUGHTER TOO.

PLEASE GIVE YOUR WIFE AND ALSO YOUR DAUGHTER A BIG HUG FROM ME AND THANKS FOR ALLOWING ALL OF US TO KEEP UP WITH SUCH A WONDERFUL AND TALENTED DAUGHTER.


----------



## blood on the ground

Happy birthday to your daughter! That's a Hoss bream!


----------



## kmckinnie

Happy ? birthday ? 
What is it now. 11


----------



## wvdawg

Happy Birthday young lady.


----------



## naildrvr

Happy Birthday young lady!!! My daughter is having her 13th birthday party tonight.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

You have a beautiful daughter Matt!!! My baby girl turned 24 the day after yours turned 11


----------



## hambone76

Happy birthday to your Daughter. Enjoy it, they’re adults before you know it.


----------



## b rad

happy bday niece


----------



## mattech

12 years old today.


----------



## mattech

Can't figure out how to load images now. Time flies, and she is always impressing me with her passion and drive. She has an awesome moral compass and that is rare nowadays


----------



## Doug B.

Your daughter is beautiful!  I remember when mine was that age, and today she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## mattech

Happy 14th Birthday princess.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Matt,
HAPPY 14TH BRITHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER !!!

Being able to see your Daughter's birthday photos each year is PRICELESS indeed.

I actually went back and reviewed EVERY post in this thread and it is amazing to see the difference each year.  You and your wife are very BLESSED to have a Daughter that is so beautiful in every aspect and it is obvious that you have lots of love in your family.   KEEP doing exactly what you are doing because it is obviously working. 

I love the way that she LOVES to fish also and those are several nice bream/shellcrackers etc in some of your photos.

I surely wish that I would have taken annual photos of my Daughter such as ya'll have as it really is special to see the maturity of your children each year.


----------



## mattech

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Matt,
> HAPPY 14TH BRITHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER !!!
> 
> Being able to see your Daughter's birthday photos each year is PRICELESS indeed.
> 
> I actually went back and reviewed EVERY post in this thread and it is amazing to see the difference each year.  You and your wife are very BLESSED to have a Daughter that is so beautiful in every aspect and it is obvious that you have lots of love in your family.   KEEP doing exactly what you are doing because it is obviously working.
> 
> I love the way that she LOVES to fish also and those are several nice bream/shellcrackers etc in some of your photos.




Thank you sir. I appreciate the kind words, and yes, she enjoys wetting a hook.


----------



## wvdawg

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spotlite

@mattech probably one of the coolest threads on here!! Happy birthday to your daughter!!


----------



## antharper

Spotlite said:


> @mattech probably one of the coolest threads on here!! Happy birthday to your daughter!!


I was just thinking the same thing !


----------



## bany

Don’t blink!! I missed this thread for 10 years? Congratulations, shes still a beautiful girl!
One of my granddaughters just turned 4!


----------



## redeli

My youngest graduates next year...cherish them every minute you can


----------

